# Tetracycline for URI



## AmandaMice (Oct 27, 2013)

I posted a couple of weeks ago about my female with babies having a URI. She is not nursing anymore and I bought some Tetracycline. I am hoping I got the right stuff. It is API T.C. Tetracycline, it isn't capsules its little 500mg pouches/packets. Is this the right product to use? Also I am thinking about mixing it with honey and dosing on cheerios instead of in the water. I have never had to treat any of my mice before so I am scared that I will do something wrong and make her more sick. Any input or advice is very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That method of dosing sounds rather imprecise. Mice drink a pretty standard amount of water daily, and drink more water based on their weight, which is why water-borne antibiotics are so effective. If you need a dosing schedule, I regularly use the one from this website, as rat and mouse dosage per weight is effectively the same:
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm
It also reminds you not to give milk products with this drug, that it is light sensitive, and that when administering drugs in the water, don't give any wet foods.


----------

